# chevy powered ford



## manglitz (Dec 14, 2011)

hello what clutch package, and what kind of adapter plate if any or do i have to make my own to mount my 327 to mount in my ford 8n ? i know some of you guys have done it and i want to but am lacking for engineering. can anyone give me some heads up


----------

